# Rack for an 09 Volvo C30 R Design?



## Comer (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone have a roof rack mounted on an 08 or 09 Volvo C30? My model is the R Design so there are a few body moulding changes, though only minor I believe.

Any help in this matter would be appreciated.

Sincerely,

Comer


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

yup... it's the volvo oem rack for the C30 (made by Thule?)


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, if you have own a C30, you need to be here: www.c30world.com

Here's one of the few bike rack related threads:

http://www.c30world.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1249&highlight=bike+rack


----------



## Comer (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, hey that's my color on the opening of the website, cosmic white with the offblack trim. It's my fifth and most fun driving Volvo. In 92 I had a turbo wagon, 1998 an S70, in 2000 an S70 SLT (was my favorite), 05 an S40 turbo and now the R Design C30.

Thanks for the tip on the site.

Is your bar curved or straight? Did you purchase your trays from your LBS? And the mounting racks from Volvo?

Thanks for your info.


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

The trays are curved. They are the Volvo oem racks for the bike. I didn't get anything aftermarket. 

The dealer gave me a great deal on the rack and load bars when I bought the car in Oct 2007. I don't remember what he charged. 

I installed the system myself. Installation was much easier than the Yakima racks I've used in the past. So far, the system holds up fine. Looks cleaner than the aftermarket systems. One word of caution is that the QR is supposedly not to be used with carbon forks. I still use it with my road bikes with no apparent issues. Yet.


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

oh yeah, I'm "fletcher" on C30world. It's my dog's name, not mine.


----------



## Comer (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for telling me about the forum. I planned on getting the rack at my lbs, so I didn't negotiate a better deal on the rack. Man, it's costing over $600. The trays with adapters are 
$210 a piece and the load bars are $232. I should've checked prior to pulling the plug, oh well. 

I heard about the caution of using carbon forks, I have a carbon fork on my Spot 29er SS, it's the white bros roc solid and my Cervelo S3 has the 3T fork. I never remember a warning on my Thule for carbon forks. Is there something different about how you attach the fork?

Back in 91 I had a Klein Rascal, a great bike.


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

Comer said:


> Is there something different about how you attach the fork?


Not really. It's maybe got a bigger QR lever than the yakima racks I've used before so maybe easier to throw in more leverage on the dropouts by accident?


----------



## Comer (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Everything is installed and it looks great. My trays are actually Thule 518's, though Thule will not admit to making said rack.

Plus the Volvo Dealership cut me a deal and had it in overnight. Install was really easy, plus taking it on and off will be a breeze.

Thanks for your help.


----------

